# Tokina 11-16 II - anything new since the announcement?



## Marsu42 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/tokina-at-x-11-16-f2-8-pro-dx-%E2%85%A1-lens-announced/

... I'm waiting for this one, has anyone heard anything new since the announcement? I'm wondering if the prediction "late July 2012" is still valid and if Tokina announcements are to be trusted at all. Looking at the latest Canon delays, I don't want to wait until July 2013 - in this case, I'd rather get another model...


----------

